# Help! Had my 10 month old puppy for 6 days now - I think I may have already screwed u



## rmh2009 (Aug 30, 2014)

Hi All,

I just became the proud owner of a 10 month old Maltese. We got him from a show breeder who was looking for a home for him since one of his testicles didn't drop, which made him ineligible for show. She brought him to us via airplane this past Saturday. My boyfriend and I both work 9-5 jobs and the breeder is a full-time trial lawyer (breeding is her hobby) so we figured he would be a good fit for us since he was already used to having an owner who was gone during the day and he was older.

The schedule the breeder had him on was: Morning - Potty Trip/Playtime for 1 hour Dog Placed in X-Pen in family room with food/water toys Breeder gone from home 8-10 hours Return home around 5pm take dog on potty trip/play with for remainder of the evening 9pm/10pm - food/water taken up, final potty trip, placed in x-pen in family room for bedtime
To minimize the stress of the transition my boyfriend and I decided to try to follow the same schedule, however, admit-tingly, on Saturday and Sunday we spent most of the days playing with him/walking him etc. Saturday and Sunday night he slept through the night in his pen quietly, however since Monday morning any time I leave him whether it be to go to work or just going upstairs to bed or just out of his sight period, he cries and howls. Monday and Tuesday night when I put him to bed he would howl for about an hour, but last night he howled all night from 10pm - 6am.

I've tried giving him treat puzzles and kongs filled with treats before I leave him and I've also tried leaving him for short periods of time (1-2 minutes) and returning when there is a break in the howling with a treat/praise, but that doesn't seem to be working. He doesn't seem to be incentivized by treats (I've tried 5 different kinds including 2 that the breeder specifically said he likes) and will often just either ignore them or take them and hide them in his bed. We have an older cat (8) who sleeps in our bedroom, so we don't really think letting him sleep in there with us is an option or a real solution to the issue.

I'm not sure if this is normal behavior or not and I'm starting to worry that he is getting a bit of separation anxiety and I want to get on top of it before it turns into a huge issue for him. Any advice is greatly appreciated.

TL;DR: Newly acquired 10 month old puppy cries/howls/barks when I leave his sight, worried it may be separation anxiety.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Don't think that way! Slow down, breathe, back up and take it slowly. He still needs time to adjust and get used to everything. Do you have a crate? x-pen would be to big to make him feel secure in a new place. We got Georgie used to our schedule right away. x-pen when we're around, crate when we're gone and at night in our room with us. Mostly dogs don't like to be in another room in a strange place. Georgie now sleeps with us in the bed, but I put her in the crate occasionally so she stays used to it.

Too much attention could be a bit of a problem, especially when you will be gone for long periods of time in the near future. If it truly is separation anxiety, look that up on the forum, there is lots of great advice on here 

Feel free to call me, I'll pm you my #


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Yes that & when left @ the breeders he had other dogs as company. @ night put him in a crate with you in your bedroom. He is probably homesick. At the breeders he ate the treats because other dogs were there. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I am not an expert, but my guess is he is adjusting. He is afraid when you leave and that is a long time to leave any dog. Over the weekend, I would recommend leaving him for 5 minutes, come back, leave for 10 minutes come back. He doing that all weekend until he gets use to that you will come back. I also leave classical or spa soothing music on for my boys.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I just wrote out a long post and lost it, ugh!...feel free to call me, I just pm'd you my #, maybe I can help at least a little...


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

oh...it is there...

Georgie isn't super big on treats either, could be a genetic thing. They work for some things, but right now he has lots of adjusting to do.


----------



## tarapup (Feb 28, 2014)

Your baby is adjusting. He has been taken away from everything he has known his entire 10 months and placed with you. So you and your boyfriend are his only security. He is understandably worried when you are not near. 

My Maisie was somewhat similar when I first got her. Very worried if I was not in the immediate vicinity. She is better now, but still prefers knowing where I am and being right there. 

Maisie slept (and sleeps) in her crate on the nightstand next to the bed where she can see me. When I leave her (which admittedly is not very often), she goes into the crate in the same location and I turn the radio on for background noise. I put a fleece blanket over the top of the crate so it is dark (but she can still see out). 

Maisie also has a pink puppy that has a "heartbeat" that I can turn on. I can also put a "hot hands" into the puppy's belly. Maisie cuddles up to the puppy. I no longer use the heartbeat and rarely use the "hot hands", but she likes the puppy. 

If you have to be gone all day, can you have a consistent person come in and take him out for a walk during the day? 

Good luck with your new baby! 

Mary & Maisie


----------



## Mallen600 (Oct 27, 2012)

We had to start leaving Henry for 7-8 hrs a day the first week we got him. We made sure to have plenty toys to play with and snuggle with. It's hard to hear them cry when you leave, but they will learn pretty quickly.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm curious about this -

"I've also tried leaving him for short periods of time (1-2 minutes) and returning when there is a break in the howling with a treat/praise, but that doesn't seem to be working."

What makes you think this exercise is not working? Is he not quiet at all even for 1-2 minutes?


----------



## rmh2009 (Aug 30, 2014)

Thank you guys so so much for all the advice. We had him sleep in his crate in our bedroom last night where he could see us and he slept the whole night. He also doesn't seem to get as stressed when we leave the room so maybe it is him just adjusting still. Will try again tonight and see what happens.

I now understand that the x-pen is way too big to provide him comfort when we are gone, but isn't a crate too small of a space to leave him in when we are gone to work for 7/8 hours?


----------



## rmh2009 (Aug 30, 2014)

eiksaa said:


> I'm curious about this -
> 
> "I've also tried leaving him for short periods of time (1-2 minutes) and returning when there is a break in the howling with a treat/praise, but that doesn't seem to be working."
> 
> What makes you think this exercise is not working? Is he not quiet at all even for 1-2 minutes?


Yeah, he was not quiet at all, there would maybe be a break in the howling for 30 seconds - 1 minute.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

When Bayleigh was little, we had the same problem during the night. I have a larger crate, and it was too big for her to feel secure. I divided in 2 and she started sleeping thru the night. Most dogs sleep when you're not there, although 7-8 hrs is a bit long...is there someone that can check on him/let him out mid way thru the day? Once he settles in, the x-pen with potty pads may actually work. Some of us have drop cams to keep an eye on them when we're not there, it makes us feel better . So glad he's doing better, hope tonight goes well!





rmh2009 said:


> Thank you guys so so much for all the advice. We had him sleep in his crate in our bedroom last night where he could see us and he slept the whole night. He also doesn't seem to get as stressed when we leave the room so maybe it is him just adjusting still. Will try again tonight and see what happens.
> 
> I now understand that the x-pen is way too big to provide him comfort when we are gone, but isn't a crate too small of a space to leave him in when we are gone to work for 7/8 hours?


----------

